# Just fell out of the  stand



## merc123 (Oct 28, 2007)

From last year:

Well I just fell out while peeing off my stand.  Good thing I had my harness on.  Im back in my stand safely and back hunting.  Wear that harness guys


----------



## razorsedge (Oct 28, 2007)

bet that was a fun ride , did ya get any on ya???


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky you, Good hunting..


----------



## merc123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I was trying to go over the top side and it was higher than normal.  I leaned into the stand to clear it a little better and my top let loose.  I lost my balance when the top fell to my feet and my harness caught and swung my face into a nearby tree.  I still had my footing (thanks Rocky) so I hugged the other tree and used it to bring my upper body back on my stand.  Put the top back up and sat down to post on here while I wait on a deer.  Didnt get any on me or  stand I was on the downhill swing so I was about done


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 28, 2007)

merc123 said:


> I leaned into the stand to clear it a little better



Don't feel bad. I have to stand real close too.


----------



## bobman (Oct 28, 2007)

*??*

Just curious how do you post on here from your deer stand? Did I read that correctly??


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 28, 2007)

bobman said:


> Just curious how do you post on here from your deer stand? Did I read that correctly??



some folks can post from thier cell phones...

Glad yer ok Merc!!


----------



## contender* (Oct 28, 2007)

bobman said:


> Just curious how do you post on here from your deer stand? Did I read that correctly??




Internet capable cell phone, everyone has one now don't they???

Glad your OK, things like that are the reason I have decided to quit stand hunting. Just not as coordinated as I used to be. Where did your rifle end up?


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 28, 2007)

contender* said:


> Internet capable cell phone, everyone has one now don't they???
> 
> Glad your OK, things like that are the reason I have decided to quit stand hunting. Just not as coordinated as I used to be. Where did your rifle end up?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

merc123, good recovery, glad your ok. Be sure to check your harness now for any weak spots after the strain on it. They sometimes lose a stitch or two after a test, even if you're not big like me.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep,thats cool the lil womans samsung blackjack can do it, you can see pics and everything.....

Ohhh, by the way I wouldnt want that to happen (fall out of the stand)while having that sensitive area exposed (the bark would hurt!!!)


----------



## merc123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey its a cold morning   Yep internet cellphone.  Im actually bow hunting on archery only WMA.  It was hanging on a holder, almost grabbed it first but the tree met my face before I could.  Besides the holder is only rated at 15 lbs.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 28, 2007)

glad your ok and were wearing the harness........good dillio!

Safety first always ....


----------



## bullrider (Oct 28, 2007)

I Hope The The Rifle Didn't Land In The Peeeeeeeeeeop2:


----------



## 60Grit (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally, a story with a good ending.


----------



## RWK (Oct 28, 2007)

How wet did you get.


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Oct 28, 2007)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Ohhh, by the way I wouldnt want that to happen (fall out of the stand)while having that sensitive area exposed (the bark would hurt!!!)




Hope you weren't in a pine......ouch


----------



## urbaneruralite (Oct 28, 2007)

My fiancee wants to know why you would admit to something like that on the internet.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 28, 2007)

It was an oak.  I posted this red faced but I wanted to point out that you never know when you could fall out and this was just a "never thought it'd happen" post.  This is an unusual fall story.  A guy I hunt with doesnt use a harness and made fun of me for using it yesterday.  Now Im glad my harness proved to me its useless.  Safety first or paralyzed later


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 28, 2007)

Shrinkage factor must of gone way up when you fell...good luck finding him again, my advice, use some pepper, he will poke his head out to sneeze, then you can get a handle on him!!!


----------



## redlevel (Oct 28, 2007)

contender* said:


> Where did your rifle end up?



"This is my rifle, this is my gun . . . ."


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 28, 2007)

redlevel said:


> "This is my rifle, this is my gun . . . ."



Right, some of us old veterans remember that rhym.


----------



## howie_r (Oct 28, 2007)

More people are injured falling out of tree stands than you could imagine so the harness was a good idea  glad your safe and as someone said about the posting from the stand Gave me a great Idea I am going to make Camo blackberry's


----------



## mello_collins (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats is why i carry an empty 1liter soda bottle in my pack. I can stand up and lean back against the tree and relax. Almost no smells left either. The just toss in the garbage on the way home.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 28, 2007)

> Thats is why i carry an empty 1liter soda bottle in my pack.



And they make good hand warmers after using them.


----------



## potsticker (Oct 28, 2007)

Bill Mc said:


> And they make good hand warmers after using them.


Thats why i never, ever have my back to the tree while gun hunting. I like facing tree, and this morning when the sun came out i eased around the tree and kept the sun to my back. Rope ratchets, never let your stand slip, i put my feet on the back blade of the tree. Dont try this with a normal $100 stand you will find first floor milinary.When i go up i have a safty strap and when i come down it comes down with me. My two bucks came within 10 yards of me sat. am. This morning i was 1/2 miles away and the deer came from behind me, does, but i wanted to see what was behind them. i loosend the rope ratchets a bit and a 45 on the tree, tighned the ratchets and continued hunting.30ft up and a guy scared of heights. Can i do it until i have to wear glasses?


----------



## Larry Rooks (Oct 28, 2007)

That si why we been preeching, WEAR THE DANG HARNESS  NOw, ain't ya glad you had it on.
Since your hands were already full you would not have been able to grab hold of nothing.  The drop don't hurt, it's the sudden stop


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad to hear you are okay.

That was a scary situation.


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 28, 2007)

ngabowhunter said:


> Don't feel bad. I have to stand real close too.



Don't forget it was cold outside also!!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 28, 2007)

ngabowhunter said:


> Don't feel bad. I have to stand real close too.


----------



## Hawghead (Oct 28, 2007)

what kind of harness were you wearing?


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 28, 2007)

bobman said:


> Just curious how do you post on here from your deer stand? Did I read that correctly??



I now use a laptop and a wireless air card



Glad your OK, count your blessings, I would pee in a bottle next time


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey merc123:

Happy you are OK, too many good folks lost to falls!  

Remember, somebuddy needs you to get back to the house after the hunt...  

Never can be too safe, take your time; it's all good...

Ahhh yes...  Mr. Pee Bottle...  Don't leave camp without it...  Dang, gotta go now!

Get Out There!!!


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 29, 2007)

ngabowhunter said:


> Don't feel bad. I have to stand real close too.




most of us do...lol


----------



## merc123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hawghead said:


> what kind of harness were you wearing?



I'm using the full body harness that Summit sends with their tree stands.


----------



## kevina (Oct 29, 2007)

*true!*



Bill Mc said:


> And they make good hand warmers after using them.



multi purpose


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 29, 2007)

Really glad you are o.k. That scare would have cut my hunt short.I do not think the deer would have came close because of the "other" smell.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 29, 2007)

*Wait til the Cell Phone*

crashes from the tree stand.  Then you'll really be in trouble.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 29, 2007)

WildBuck said:


> Really glad you are o.k. That scare would have cut my hunt short.I do not think the deer would have came close because of the "other" smell.



  My heart really didn't race at all.  I was calm before I even set back down in my seat.  Safety harness did it's job and I'm never uneasy when I wear it.  I've used my stand twice without it when I was only about 6 feet up and I'm never "at ease" without it.


----------



## puredrenalin (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad your ok brother!!!


----------



## Bownly (Nov 4, 2007)

The upper half of a treestand can give away pretty quick on a hardwood.  That's why I use the strap that holds the both halves together (while backpacking) and tie around the upper half cable.  It won't fall then when the weight is taken off while standing.


----------



## bwarren2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Peeing*

Were you peeing on the ground or in a bottle?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 5, 2007)

ngabowhunter said:


> Don't feel bad. I have to stand real close too.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 5, 2007)

bwarren2 said:


> Were you peeing on the ground or in a bottle?


 
Now why would he strain to hang it over the rail to pee in a bottle.....


----------



## bwarren2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Peeing in the stand*

Not trying to be judgemental here, but that's not the best way to hunt. Your objective is eliminate scent. I bet if you stopped ****ing in your stand and emailing the world while you hunt, your success might go up a tad. Just my opinion.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 5, 2007)

bwarren2 said:


> Not trying to be judgemental here, but that's not the best way to hunt. Your objective is eliminate scent. I bet if you stopped ****ing in your stand and emailing the world while you hunt, your success might go up a tad. Just my opinion.


 
You've obviously not read some of the Mod and Admin threads regarding their success making high altitude mock scrapes...


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 5, 2007)

redlevel said:


> "This is my rifle, this is my gun . . . ."


----------



## DonMorris (Nov 6, 2007)

Why didn't you have the top part strapped? My API grand slam has a strap the prevents the stand from separating from the tree once you get to the height you want and latch the strap. I've never worried about my stand coming loose while I'm using it. 

Now I have lost the bottom part while climbing and descending. It came with a rope that connects it to the top part and I can just pull it back up.

I don't relieve myself near my or anyone else's hutning spots. I take care of that before I enter the woods. I also don't carry a bottle but I have been thinking about adding that because sometimes mother nature calls even though I thought I took care of her. I could see me not having a choice about relieving myself from my stand but I would probably move off to another location because of the scent contamination. Human urine carries quite a ways and the deer pick it up easily and they know it aint "uncle buck".


----------



## Bruz (Nov 6, 2007)

DonMorris said:


> Why didn't you have the top part strapped? My API grand slam has a strap the prevents the stand from separating from the tree once you get to the height you want and latch the strap. I've never worried about my stand coming loose while I'm using it.
> 
> Now I have lost the bottom part while climbing and descending. It came with a rope that connects it to the top part and I can just pull it back up.
> 
> I don't relieve myself near my or anyone else's hutning spots. I take care of that before I enter the woods. I also don't carry a bottle but I have been thinking about adding that because sometimes mother nature calls even though I thought I took care of her. I could see me not having a choice about relieving myself from my stand but I would probably move off to another location because of the scent contamination. Human urine carries quite a ways and the deer pick it up easily and they know it aint "uncle buck".



I made a personal mock-scrape on Saturday evening and had a young 8 pointer come to it at 5:05PM. I videoed him from 200 yards out as he bee lined from down wind to MY scrape. I heard it works and now I have proof.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 6, 2007)

bwarren2 said:


> Not trying to be judgemental here, but that's not the best way to hunt. Your objective is eliminate scent. I bet if you stopped donkeydonkeydonkeydonkeydonkeydonkeydonkey in your stand and emailing the world while you hunt, your success might go up a tad. Just my opinion.



Maybe.  



DonMorris said:


> Why didn't you have the top part strapped? My API grand slam has a strap the prevents the stand from separating from the tree once you get to the height you want and latch the strap. I've never worried about my stand coming loose while I'm using it.
> 
> I don't relieve myself near my or anyone else's hutning spots. I take care of that before I enter the woods. I also don't carry a bottle but I have been thinking about adding that because sometimes mother nature calls even though I thought I took care of her. I could see me not having a choice about relieving myself from my stand but I would probably move off to another location because of the scent contamination. Human urine carries quite a ways and the deer pick it up easily and they know it aint "uncle buck".



Forgot that it was used for that   I was on some medicine that made me pee more frequently (3 times in 2 hours).  Usually I'm good all day.



bwarren2 said:


> Were you peeing on the ground or in a bottle?



Some on the tree stand rail but mostly on the ground


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 6, 2007)

merc123 said:


> Some on the tree stand rail but mostly on the ground


 

Dribble doesn't count........


----------



## merc123 (Nov 7, 2007)

lol


----------



## merc123 (Sep 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Famous quote by the GM Corp. - "Objects in hand may appear larger....."


----------



## Shook (Nov 14, 2008)

*?*

depends adult diapers  just kiddin pee bottle a must


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Nov 15, 2008)

I always carry an empty bottle with me.  Don't have to pee out of the stand.  Eliminates scent too.


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 15, 2008)

wow, i lift the top part of my summit up and pee underneath the top rail, then put it back down when I am done


----------



## merc123 (Nov 15, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> wow, i lift the top part of my summit up and pee underneath the top rail, then put it back down when I am done



I'm still working on it   I've got a pull to one side method instead.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 16, 2008)

SnowHunter said:


> some folks can post from thier cell phones...
> 
> Glad yer ok Merc!!



From a CELL PHONE???  Sha-ZAM!


----------



## merc123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Remembered this post.  Always a good reminder


----------



## rdhood (Nov 30, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Remembered this post.  Always a good reminder



Yep, considering that someone just last week (Gwinnett county, I think) died after falling out of a stand.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Dec 4, 2012)

im sorry reading this post made me laugh (not the almost falling part). i didnt realize that only 5 years ago many people didnt have smart phones that can do what our computers do now... it just made me realize how fast technology has grown.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 11, 2013)

And I'm still here to tell the story


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 28, 2014)

We all know you didnt shoot a thing cause you peed off your stand. Dont do that


----------

